# communicating with the dead....



## dither (May 17, 2018)

I'm not really sure that I buy into that but do you ever wish that you were able to ?
I DO sometimes wonder about that. And where as such an experience might have rendered me a blubbering wreck, I think I could deal with it now. Maybe?

Just dithering.


----------



## SueC (May 18, 2018)

Dither, I had this idea one time that the dead were all around us (what a crowded place that would be!), that there really was no "other place" for our souls to meander and so they are stuck here. Then I thought, what if there is another go-around? What if we never leave this place called Earth, a self-contained unit, and when the final blow is struck, we all come back to try again? And how do we know that would be only the _second _go-round? Maybe it's all happened before. Silly, I know, and I often think that the bombardment of media, etc. has left us no silence to actually hear the souls in our midst. But I'm all ears if someone would try! Like you, Dither, as we age I think we feel open to such an experience.


----------



## dither (May 18, 2018)

SueC,

I find it difficult to go along with the idea that we all keep coming back, would sure explain that the planet is becoming over-crowded.
Constantly reproducing and no-one ever really leaving this earth, only to be re-born. I don't know.
If there are souls/ghosts whatever in some kind of "after-life", yes it would be rather crowded also.
Maybe, when we've died and left the existence that we had, we get a choice.

IF there IS an " after-life ", and that's a big if imo, I'd be inclined to think of it as people lingering with unfinished business.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 17, 2018)

Ooops, I thought you meant my boss. 
Sadly my computer has died, I'm waiting for a new mother board/CPU/memory chip bundle to arrive. A quick spot of resurrection and I will be good to go. Nicked the wife's to work on while I wait. Life, don't talk to me about life.

Still dithering Dither?


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 17, 2018)

Dear dither, 
There are some who believe we are energy in a body.
The energy lives forever and when the body dies, the
energy decides if and when it wants to be born again
in another body to have more human/earthly 
experiences which accelerate the evolution process 
of the soul.

If an energy/spirit has unfinished business on earth it
may hang around even just to watch over us... like a
loved one. Ever feel like a passed loved one is present?
Or have a familar smell of a passed loved one, such as
perfume or flowers? We usually dismiss these as.....
coincidence and forget about it.... because it scares us.
We don’t understand it and we’ve seen too many 
spooky movies as well as clergy telling us we should be 
afraid. I disagree. Just start praying dither, its just that 
easy and simple. Start there.

The choice of the energy/soul to return is made on the 
‘other side’ as are some of the choices made for their
return life. 
There are old souls and new souls. The old souls are 
the children with deadly diseases, of which an 
old soul is more prepared to handle the extreme 
conditions. Their existance is not only for their evolution 
but for everyone around them whose lives they touch. 
It is the ultimate gesture to give yourself for the growth 
of others. 
And it is definitely possible to communicate with them.
Does that help?


----------



## Underd0g (Jul 17, 2018)

What if life here is just a "mist", and that when humans die their spirit takes on a solid form.
They called Jesus "The Rock" and He was able to walk through walls; perhaps not because He was spirit and gaseous and able to permeate the wall but because the wall wasn't substantial enough to withstand Him in His "solid" form.
The spirit world would be more "real" than this one. It could be all around us and we would be none the wiser.

Who is to say what being in a solid state is? There is more space in between and within our molecules than there is matter.


----------



## bdcharles (Jul 17, 2018)

Underd0g said:


> What if life here is just a "mist", and that when humans die their spirit takes on a solid form.
> They called Jesus "The Rock" and He was able to walk through walls;  perhaps not because He was spirit and gaseous and able to permeate the  wall but because the wall wasn't substantial enough to withstand Him in  His "solid" form.
> The spirit world would be more "real" than this one. It could be all around us and we would be none the wiser.
> 
> Who is to say what being in a solid state is? There is more space in between and within our molecules than there is matter.



Pauli's exclusion principle says you're not allowed to pass through walls unless you change state which, while possible, is about as impressive as mixing milk with coffee.

Didn't they call Dwayne Johnson "The Rock" too? He gets through solids using heavy ordinance.


----------



## Underd0g (Jul 17, 2018)

bdcharles said:


> Pauli's exclusion principle says you're not allowed to pass through walls unless you change state which, while possible, is about as impressive as mixing milk with coffee.
> 
> Didn't they call Dwayne Johnson "The Rock" too? He gets through solids using heavy ordinance.



I would more liken it to walking through a waterfall without getting wet but you're Dwayne Johnson reference is spot on.
Put me in mind of the Kool Aid Man.


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 17, 2018)

While on a trip to Edinburgh, Scotland I got tired of my tour group.  I went for a walk, at night in a foreign city by myself.  (Smart right?)  Anyway, I hadn't gone more than a mile when I was sort of adopted by a ghost tour group.  Apparently, one should not wander strange streets alone after dark...It was an intriguing walk through the city and its tunnels.  One of the last places we visited was Greyfriars Kirkyard.  It was a damp night, foggy, no wind and I was at the back of the group, no one was behind me, yet I felt a tug.  I glanced over my shoulder and the back of my coat was straight out behind me, (perfectly parallel to the ground...).

And at home, we have a spirit who likes playing tricks with one Rue's toys.  He has a squeaky penguin, that because of his incessant squeaking of said toy, spends a good deal of time in the bottom of the toy box.  Every couple of weeks, however, that penguin somehow finds its way out of the toy box and onto my kitchen counter.  The circumstances are always the same.  It is after my roommate has left for work, I know I am home alone with the doors locked.  The basement door is shut and it always happens while I'm in the bathroom getting ready for work.  Rue is in there with me and Zwi is shut in the laundry room.  When I come out of the bathroom that penguin is standing in the middle of my kitchen counter.  Somehow it is taken out of a closed, heavy wooden toy box, up a flight of stairs, and through a latched door without setting my dogs off.  Yeah, there is very definitely something beyond our keen. 

 Personally, I think there is some truth in the sayings about cardinals.  For whatever reason, I don't ever feel alone when I hear one, and seeing one always makes me smile no matter what my mood.


----------



## Underd0g (Jul 17, 2018)

Darkkin said:


> While on a trip to Edinburgh, Scotland I got tired of my tour group.  I went for a walk, at night in a foreign city by myself.  (Smart right?)  Anyway, I hadn't gone more than a mile when I was sort of adopted by a ghost tour group...



My son and daughter-in-law were visiting and they wanted to go on a ghost tour so I went along. The guide describes the tragic events that transpired at this one building, why it was so popular for suicides and went into the history of the grotesques. Turns out it was the hospital where was born.


----------



## dither (Jul 18, 2018)

Eve,
I'm afraid I don't/can't, WON'T even, maybe, buy into anything you've said there. I'm sorry.
It's kind of like religion. None of us, I don't care what anyone says, " KNOWS ".
It's  a matter  of faith, believing or not believing, and I don't. I'm sorry.
There ARE times, like when I started this thread, that I DO wonder and think that I would love to get in touch with people who are no longer here.
I sometimes wish I could talk to people who have taken their own lives and ask them things.
Take a look at life in times past etc.
Yes I've had moments, feelings, but..... nah..... and maybe I'm NOT ready for such an experience. Who can say?

Hey bazz,
howzit goin?
Yeah, still dithering mate.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 18, 2018)

Dither, you don’t have to be sorry... it’s ok, it’s how
you feel and I appriciate that, we’re just sharing.


----------



## JustRob (Jul 19, 2018)

A book is a way to communicate across time. A reader may read it after the writer has died but the communication is still between two living people, each living in their own time. Communicating with someone who is dead at the time that you do the communicating doesn't necessarily mean that they are dead at the time that they do the same communicating. You may simply be communicating across time with the psyche, the conscious or unconscious mind, of a living person. You certainly are every time that you read a book. The acid test would be whether that person knows anything about the time in which you are living. If the communication is across time then they won't, not unless they are in the habit of doing this sort of thing and have acquired a lot of knowledge about the future, their future but your present that is. 

There is a difference between the soul being eternal and being timeless. In a recent edition of the journal of the Society for Psychical Research a lengthy article suggested that the soul resides in the zero dimension universe within which our space-time universe was created by the big bang. Apparently scientists now believe that space and time were themselves created during the big bang, at least our four-dimensional space-time was. Exactly how the soul can exist as a pure information structure in a zero dimensional universe is beyond me, but that doesn't imply that it can't. The important point is that thinking that the soul exists after a person is dead is not really correct if the soul never exists in any time but simply connects to particular points in our space-time by some means, such as the existence of a related human body throughout a particular period in time. 

The idea that a person might relive their life over and over again also isn't quite the right way to look at events. There are quite obviously many possible futures between which we can to some extent choose, but even once we have chosen and experienced a particular one if one accepts the many worlds view of reality then those other possibilities still exist with other versions of ourselves experiencing them. If the soul resides in the timeless universe it isn't affected by decisions that we made at a specific time in our perceived lives, so must remain connected to every possible version of a person's life. Hence it may in a way be true that the soul experiences many versions of the same life but not consecutively as it is timeless and the concept of any chronological order of events can't be applied.

This is an area where it is inappropriate to apply the chronological reasoning that serves us so well in our daily lives. As a consequence of my experiences over the last six or seven years since I wrote my strange novel I have given considerable thought to this subject, which is why I am contemplating writing a book about it. It is very easy to embark on flights of fancy though, so I am not rushing into it. My own anachronistic experiences only scratched the surface of what the human psyche really is and going any deeper into the subject is purely speculation.

Anyway, the next time that you encounter the spirit of a deceased person ask them what they know of current affairs and how they found it out. If they don't know anything then they are probably not dead but just a long way away in the past. Equally those people whom you meet in your dreams may themselves believe that you are dead because they exist in your future. I just hope that they might tell me what they thought of that book that I haven't written yet, but the chances are that they won't have read it. At least I've chosen a title for it now, so I can tell them to look out for it and let me know the next time that we meet, or rather the next _opportunity_ that we do.


----------



## dither (Jul 19, 2018)

I don't think we'll ever really know and those who say they do, well?  Good luck to them I suppose.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 19, 2018)

The last, great adventure. Hmmmm.... How about a new religion? Death is but a reboot in the great cosmic game. Now there is a line that is going into a story.

@Dither. Slings and arrows mate. Still ducking and diving. Somehow I'm going to get my life back. Still tempted to get one of your own?


----------



## dither (Jul 19, 2018)

bazz cargo said:


> The last, great adventure. Hmmmm.... How about a new religion? Death is but a reboot in the great cosmic game. Now there is a line that is going into a story.
> 
> @Dither. Slings and arrows mate. Still ducking and diving. Somehow I'm going to get my life back. Still tempted to get one of your own?



No,
not now, I've had mine. Just seeing out my time now.


----------



## Neetu (Jul 19, 2018)

I don’t, dither. It is communicating with the living that is of bigger concern to me. (


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jul 19, 2018)

I wrote a book once where all things die and go to the Guf.  Not just humans, the Guf [well of souls] eventually becomes sentient.  Essentially each soul becomes a brain cell in a god. Heaven isn't a place, it is a state of mass consciousness.  

Like the force, but with souls.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 19, 2018)

Timing is everything...amazing
I took these today. I was snapping consecutively at abrand new, clean garbage truck as I was driving my car
...never seen a clean garbage truck.
Tonite, as I was editing and noticed what looked like a
puff of black smoke...
 notice their locations... the shots are consecutive...
In the last two pics, look inside the back of the truck...
two white puffs...


----------



## dither (Jul 20, 2018)

"It is so much safer not to feel, not to let the world touch me."

Neetu,
I lived my whole life that way and regretted it.


----------



## dither (Jul 20, 2018)

Amazing pics Eve.


----------



## Neetu (Jul 20, 2018)

Dither, you haven’t lived your “whole” life yet. . As for Sylvia’s words, I think it is safer but doesn’t often happen that way. Maybe, we feel too much.


----------



## dither (Jul 20, 2018)

As good as Neetu, as good as.
I've seen all I WANT to see.


----------



## Neetu (Jul 20, 2018)

I get it, dither.


----------



## QuixoteDelMar (Jul 22, 2018)

My family has a very long tradition of dealing with the dead. Through my Samma, I'm descended from medicine men and shamans, and though I, personally, remain unconvinced, I am open to the possibility of life after death. Although I have my own theory relating to Jung's Collective Unconscious, the electrical impulses sent through your brain, and the concept of a tulpa that at least partially explains the phenomenon - albeit through a mix of psychology, mysticism and psuedo-science. But if you can't explain something without sounding a little insane, what's the point?

On a more salient note, I'm told there is a ghost that follows me around, and has my entire life. My great-uncle is the one who started it; she's a girl with dark hair and a white dress. I see flashes of something out of the corner of my eye sometimes, and I can't conclusively say that isn't what it is. Of course, I can't say anything else conclusively either. All I know is, when a very old man tells you something strange apropos of nothing, it's a good idea to listen, even if just so you know when to duck.

He also told me I have been blessed by the spirit of brother coyote, so that's... something.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 22, 2018)

Dear Q, 
I’ve seen some things as you may have also, by Native
healers, that if spoken, would sound magical or insane,
but at the time witnessed by others.


----------

